
The Apple iPhone 11, 11 Pro and 11 Pro Max Review: Performance, Battery, Camera - endorphone
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14892/the-apple-iphone-11-pro-and-max-review
======
GeekyBear
>In the mobile space, there’s really no competition as the A13 posts almost
double the performance of the next best non-Apple SoC. The difference is a
little bit less in the floating-point suite, but again we’re not expecting any
proper competition for at least another 2-3 years, and Apple isn’t standing
still either.

Last year I’ve noted that the A12 was margins off the best desktop CPU cores.
This year, the A13 has essentially matched best that AMD and Intel have to
offer – in SPECint2006 at least. In SPECfp2006 the A13 is still roughly 15%
behind.

That's pretty astonishing.

>In the face-off against a Cortex-A55 implementation such as on the Snapdragon
855, the new Thunder cores represent a 2.5-3x performance lead while at the
same time using less than half the energy.

It seems Apple's little cores are no longer so little.

------
m0zg
That's how you get to charge an arm and a leg. Release a product that's twice
as fast as anybody else's, and support it for three times as long. I'm a loyal
customer since iPhone 1, and as much as it hurts forking over reams of cash
for my own and my wife's iPhones every couple of years, there's just no
serious alternative. I also have a Pixel3 issued by one of my customers. It
feels like a cheaply made toy next to my iPhone 11 Pro: oversaturated screen,
camera sucks, app store is full of garbage, scrolling stutters sometimes
(albeit less than it did 5-7 years ago) etc. And Pixel 3 is a phone that's one
of the best in the Android ecosystem wrt at least camera and screen. Most
other phones are worse.

~~~
what_ever
Lot of errors in your comment.

\- Pixel 3/3XL had best camera in phones until 11/11 Pro were released (yeah
even better than XS). \- Pixel 3 didn't have best screen in Android phones.
Not even close. 3XL had good screen, was not oversaturated. Samsung in general
have had the best screens overall. \- Lot of people actually don't think Pixel
3 looks like a cheaply made toy. Look for reviews. \- iPhones won't be
supported 3 times as long compared to Pixel 3s. \- App store is not full of
garbage.

Source: I use a Pixel 3XL.

Disc: Googler but nowhere close to the Pixel/phone teams.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> iPhones won't be supported 3 times as long compared to Pixel 3s.

As someone who bought the very first Nexus phone (Nexus One, 2010), and
several after that until the Nexus 5, I don’t believe this one bit and it’s
why I moved to an iphone and never looked back.

Google’s long term hardware support commitments are worth less than their
human technical support commitments. Apple has demonstrated their commitment
to long term hardware support. My 2013 MacBook Air still runs the latest
version of MacOS (Catalina) six years later.

~~~
what_ever
Pixel XL (3 year old) was just updated to Android 10 (full update, not just
security update). I don't think 9 year old iPhones are still getting full
updates.

AFAIK, all old update issues on Nexus were due to lack of driver support from
Qualcomm[0]. Some of those have been mitigated in recent Android versions.

0 - [https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/why-isnt-your-old-
ph...](https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/08/why-isnt-your-old-phone-
getting-nougat-theres-blame-enough-to-go-around/)

------
russler23
Put it in a laptop already, geez.

(Edit: an A series chip.)

------
wintercharm
The scariest part of this is those Spec2006 scores.

A13 has single core performance on par with a 9900k or 3900X.

Apple is probably going to release ARM macs next year.

~~~
dmitrygr
Benchmarks aren't everything. Nvidia's Denver absolutely crushed everyone in
benchmarks at the time. Real world performance was actually pretty bad.

~~~
ex3ndr
iPhone X JS performance is better than latest MBP or around the same

~~~
MuffinFlavored
would be cool if you could plug an iPhone into a dock and be able to use Mac
OS from it... keyboard, mouse, full display.

~~~
ne9xt
Canonical (ubuntu) tried this.. it didn't get far for some reason. I wish it
did.

~~~
panpanna
Canonical didn't have the resources. Neither did Motorola.

But Samsung is doing this now with some moderate success.

------
ifaxmycodetok8s
Is there a typo in the article? The table shows the iPhone 11 Pro with the
3046mAh battery but the article article says the iPhone 11 Pro has a 3110mAh
battery (from the iPhone 11 column).

~~~
wintercharm
Yes, the article had a typo. I believe they've corrected it now.

------
epoll
Google assistant is miles better than Siri. Processor speed matters but having
an actually usable voice control interface is simply a gamer changer. I've had
iPhone since 3GS. Now I'm a pixel convert, and I'm not turning back to iPhone
just because it's faster.

~~~
endorphone
"Actually usable" seems to be going a bit too far for rhetorical purposes. I
use Siri probably two dozen times a day-

-messaging people -setting alarms -setting reminders -taking notes -weather queries -occasionally some informational thing like the time of a game (e.g. "When do the Lions play next") -set timers -query on the status of alarms and timers -occasionally sunrise, sunset -volume up/down / next / previous / skip -phone people

It operates at close to perfect effectiveness for the real-world usage that I
have. I don't expect it to ever be as good as Google as it operates on a tiny
fraction of the data that Google has on the average user, but it's perfectly
effective for that.

~~~
epoll
It's pretty hard to use Google assistant on an iPhone. The integration just
isn't as good, and I suspect different speech models are used given that on
device models depend a lot on hardware. It'll be nice to try it on a pixel
phone and feel the difference yourself, but I don't know how you can do that
without buying a new phone :) I switched to Pixel 3a initially for its camera
and also I'm holding off a premium phone purchase until 5G comes about. I'm
impressed with what Pixel 3a does with camera via better software. But what's
genuinely surprising is the google assistant speech model quality and
integration. I ended up buying a home mini and am planning to buy a smart
display to get more of that. I'm unusual in that I don't really care about
data privacy issues with Google. The convenience is worth it for me
personally. But my main point is the processor benchmark matters, but it's not
the only thing that matters :)

